# [Sammelthread] ASUS Rampage IV Extreme (Sockel 2011; X79)



## McZonk (10. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Inhalt des Sammelthreads*
* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

Spezifikationen
Bilder
Passende Board-Wasserkühler
FAQ
Downloads
BIOS-Downloads
Wichtige Links
Updated: 26.05.12​*Spezifikationen*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: ASUS.com)​

Spoiler



*CPU *
         Intel® Socket 2011 for 2nd Generation Core™ i7 Processors
         Supports Intel® Turbo Boost Technology 2
         * Refer to ASUSTeK Computer Inc. for CPU support list

*Chipset *
         Intel® X79

*Memory*
         8 x DIMM, Max. 64GB, DDR3 2400(O.C.)/2133(O.C.)/1866/1600                /1333/1066 MHz Non-ECC, Un-buffered Memory
         Quad Channel Memory Architecture
         Supports Intel® Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)
        * Hyper DIMM support is subject to the physicalcharacteristics              of individual CPUs. 
        * Refer to ASUSTeK Computer Inc. or user manual for the Memory             QVL (Qualified Vendors Lists).

*Multi-GPU Support*
        Supports NVIDIA® 4-Way SLI™ Technology
        Supports AMD 4-Way CrossFireX Technology

 Expansion Slots
        4 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 *1
        1 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (x8 mode, gray) *1
        1 x PCIe 2.0 x1

*Storage *
        Intel® X79 chipset :
        2 x SATA 6Gb/s port(s), red
        4 x SATA 3Gb/s port(s), black
        Support Raid 0, 1, 5, 10
        ASMedia® PCIe SATA controller :
        2 x eSATA 6Gb/s port(s), red
        2 x SATA 6Gb/s port(s), red

*LAN*
        Intel®, 1 x Gigabit LAN Controller(s)

*Bluetooth*
        Bluetooth V2.1+EDR

*Audio*
        Realtek® ALC898 7.1-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC
        - Supports : Jack-detection, Multi-streaming, Front Panel                         Jack-retasking
        Audio Feature :
        - Blu-ray audio layer Content Protection 
        - Optical S/PDIF out port(s) at back panel

*USB Ports*
        ASMedia® USB 3.0 controller :
        8 x USB 3.0 port(s) (4 at back panel, blue, 4 at mid-board)
        Intel® X79 chipset :
        12 x USB 2.0 port(s) (8 at back panel, black+red, 4 at mid-board)
*
 Overclocking Features*
        ROG OC Key
        - OSD TweakIt
        - OSD Monitor
        ROG Connect :
        - RC Diagram
        - RC Remote
        - RC Poster
        - GPU TweakIt
        ROG iDirect
        Extreme Engine Digi+ II :
        - 8 -phase CPU power design
        - 3 -phase VCCSA power design
        - 2 + 2 phase DRAM power design
        ROG Extreme OC kit :
        - Subzero Sense
        - VGA Hotwire
        - Slow Mode
        - LN2 Mode
        - PCIe x16 Lane Switch
        - Q Reset
        - EZ Plug
        ProbeIt
        UEFI BIOS features :
        - ROG BIOS Wallpaper
        - GPU.DIMM Post
        iROG
        Extreme Tweaker
        Loadline Calibration
        BIOS Flashback
        USB BIOS Flashback
        Overclocking Protection :
        - COP EX (Component Overheat Protection - EX)
        - Voltiminder LED II
        - ASUS C.P.R.(CPU Parameter Recall)

*Special Features*
        ASUS EPU :
        - EPU
        CPU Level Up
        ASUS Exclusive Features :
        - MemOK!
        - Onboard Button : Power/Reset/Clr CMOS (at back IO)
        ASUS Quiet Thermal Solution :
        - ASUS Q-Fan Plus
        - ASUS Fan Xpert
        ASUS EZ DIY :
        - ASUS O.C. Profile
        - ASUS CrashFree BIOS 3
        - ASUS EZ Flash 2
        - ASUS MyLogo 2
        ASUS Q-Design :
        - ASUS Q-LED (CPU, DRAM, VGA, Boot Device LED)
        - ASUS Q-Slot
        - ASUS Q-DIMM
        - ASUS Q-Connector

*Back I/O Ports*
        1 x PS/2 keyboard/mouse combo port(s)
        1 x Bluetooth module(s)
        2 x eSATA 6Gb/s
        1 x LAN (RJ45) port(s)
        4 x USB 3.0
        8 x USB 2.0 (one port can be switched to ROG Connect)
        1 x Optical S/PDIF out
        5 x Audio jack(s)
        1 x Clear CMOS button(s)
        1 x ROG Connect On/ Off switch(es)
        1 x RC Bluetooth switch(es)
        Internal I/O Ports    2 x USB 3.0 connector(s) support(s) additional 4         USB 3.0 port(s)
        2 x USB 2.0 connector(s) support(s) additional 4 USB 2.0 port(s)
        4 x SATA 6Gb/s connector(s)
        4 x SATA 3Gb/s connector(s)
        2 x CPU Fan connector(s)
        3 x Chassis Fan connector(s)
        3 x Optional Fan connector(s)
        1 x S/PDIF out header(s)
        1 x 24-pin EATX Power connector(s)
        1 x 8-pin ATX 12V Power connector(s)
        1 x 4-pin ATX 12V Power connector(s)
        1 x Front panel audio connector(s) (AAFP)
        1 x System panel(s)
        1 x OC Key header(s)
        1 x OT header(s)
        2 x Subzero Sense connector(s)
        1 x Slow Mode switch(es)
        7 x ProbeIt Measurement Points
        3 x Thermal sensor connector(s)
        1 x LN2 Mode header(s)
        1 x Q Reset switch(es)
        2 x EZ Plug connector(s) (4-pin in white for memory DIMMs; 6-pin in         black for PCIe slots)
        1 x Power-on button(s)
        1 x Reset button(s)
        1 x Go Button(s)
        1 x BIOS Switch button(s)
 Accessories
        I/O Shield
        4 x SATA 3Gb/s cable(s)
        4 x SATA 6Gb/s cable(s)
        1 x 3-Way SLI bridge(s)
        1 x 4-Way SLI bridge(s)
        1 x SLI bridge(s)
        1 x CrossFire cable(s)
        1 x Q-connector(s) (2 in 1)
        1 x ROG Connect cable(s)
        1 x ProbeIt cable set(s)
        1 x 12 in 1 ROG Cable Label(s)
        1 x OC Key(s)
        1 x OC Key cable(s)
        1 x X-Socket pad(s)

*BIOS *
        2 x 64Mb Flash ROMs, PnP, DMI2.0, WfM2.0, SM BIOS 2.5, ACPI2.0a           Multi-Language BIOS
 Manageability
        WfM2.0, DMI2.0, WOL by PME, WOR by PME, PXE

*Support Disc*
        Support DVD:
        - Drivers and Applications
        Kaspersky Anti-Virus
        ASUS TurboV EVO Utility
        ASUS PC Probe II
        ASUS Update
        ASUS AI Suite II
        ASUS AI Charger+
        Daemon Tool Pro Standard
        ASUS WebStorage

*Form Factor*
        Extended ATX Form Factor
        12 inch x 10.7 inch ( 30.5 cm x 27.2 cm )

        Note    *: This motherboard is ready to support PCIe 3.0 SPEC.                   Functions will be available when using PCIe 3.0-compliant  devices.            Please refer to ASUSTeK Computer Inc. for updated details.


*
**z*urück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Bilder*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

**
*
* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

**
*
* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

**
**z*urück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Passende Boardwasserkühler*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Spoiler



Passende Fullcover-Wasserkühler gibt es aktuell von:


EK Waterblocks (EK-FB KIT RE4) ~100-105 Euro



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: EK Waterblocks)
Koolance (MB-ASR4E) ~130 Euro



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Koolance.com)



*z*urück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*FAQ*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler



*Q: Bekomme ich das Rampage IV Extreme in mein Gehäuse? Wie groß ist es?*
A: Das Board setzt auf ein erweitertes ATX-Format und misst 30.5 cm x 27.2 cm - bitte nachmessen!

Q: *Wie bekomme ich den Sockel 2011 auf?*
A: Folgender Bilderanleitung folgen:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Q: *Muss ich immer vier Speicherriegel wegen dem Quadchannel-Speicherinterface montieren?*
A: Nein, SB-E arbeitet auch mit nur einem, zwei oder drei Speicherriegeln

Q: *Wie hoch darf ich die Spannungen einstellen?*
A: Intel gibt hierbei im Whitepaper folgende Spannungen vor:



*Spannung*
|
*Maximalwert*

VCore|1,4 Volt
PLL-Voltag|2,0 Volt
  VDimm|1,85 Volt
  V_SA|1,4 Volt
  V_TTA / V_TTD|1,4 VoltQ: *Läuft der kleine Lüfter auch der PCH immer und wenn ja mit welcher Geschwindigkeit, ist er laut?*
A: Ja, mit den Einstellungen bei Auslieferung läuft der Lüfter immer mit etwa 6000 RPM und ist dabei störend laut. _Siehe auch nächste Frage.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_*
Q: Kann ich den Lüfter auf der PCH abschalten?*
A: Der Lüfter lässt sich im BIOS komplett abschalten oder mittels einer Lüftersteuerung auf rund 3300 UPM (deutlich leiser) drosseln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Q: Muss ich immer vier Speicherriegel wegen dem Quadchannel-Speicherinterface montieren?*
A: Nein, SB-E arbeitet auch mit nur einem, zwei oder drei Speicherriegeln



*z*urück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Downloads*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




kommt noch
*z*urück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
​*BIOS-Downloads*
* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
*Final-BIOS*


0604 (11.11.2011):


Spoiler



Release-BIOS



 0703 (23.11.2011):


Spoiler



1. Enable UEFI driver support for added on cards.
2. BIOS will show ""All Core"" before " "Target Frequency" " if Turbo Boost is working under All Core mode."



                 0803 (02.12.2011):


Spoiler



"1. Improve memory compatibility
  2. Improve system stability"



0901 (29.11.2011):


Spoiler



"1. Improve high frequency DRAM compatibility.
2. Add more options to Latency Boundary item.
3. Enable UEFI driver support for add on cards."



1004 (21.12.2011):


Spoiler



"1. update microcode and  PCIE Gen 3.0 codes."



1005 (23.12.2011):



Spoiler



"1. Enhance PCIe 3.0 Support Capability.
2. Enhance DRAM Compatibility.
3. Enhance CPU OC capability.
4. Enable VT-d support for VT-d enabled processor.
5. Speed up S3 resume time"



1103 (15.02.2012):



Spoiler



"1. Improves High Frequency DRAM Compatibility
2. Improves Peripheral Compatibility
 "



1201 (16.02.2012):



Spoiler



"vermutlich selbe Umfänge wie 1103"



1202 (22.03.2012):



Spoiler



"1.Improve system stability.
2.Improve memory compatibility.
3.Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
4. Fix PCIEx16 VGA card HD 7970 cannot be detected when the temperature of VGA less than -40."



1305 (18.04.2012):



Spoiler



"1.Improve system stability.
2.Improve memory compatibility."



*Beta-BIOS:*


0079b (23.11.2011)


Spoiler



Raja@ASUS R4E UEFI 079B, for overclocking - more aggressive than 0803



0082b (05.12.2011)


Spoiler



Keine Informationen



0083b (24.11.2011)


Spoiler



1. More DRAM Tuning
2. Added option under 'Latency Boundary' 'Furthest' - Furthest will help  RAM OC higher (especially Elpida Hypers/ BBSE) at the cost of latency.
3. Added Load Tight 4x4GB Hynix Profile



0015b (13.03.2012)


Spoiler



Improved DRAM OC (specially 2Dimm /channel)



0016b (15.03.2012)


Spoiler



adds 5v and 5.5v options to mos volt control



 *z*urück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Wichtige Links*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...treme-hardcore-fuer-sandy-bridge-extreme.html
CPU-Support-Liste (by ASUS)
Rampage-IV-Extreme-Guide by Shamino (englisch)
UEFI-Guide for Overclocking by Raja* Tipp! *(englisch)
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme - Easy Overclock Guide *NEU!*
X79-Supporthread by Raja @ Xtremesystems (englisch)
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme im PCGH-Preisvergleich
ASUS Seite
*z*urück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## McZonk (17. Dezember 2011)

Sammler geht online - ich reiche hier noch nach und nach Informationen nach


----------



## Bl0ody666 (19. Dezember 2011)

sehr schön,danke dir für die mühe.

@topic
will haben !^^


----------



## xTc (19. Dezember 2011)

Super Thread.

Aber meine Lieblings-Option im Bios findet sich unter "Monitor" -> "Fan Speed Control" -> "PCH Fan Control" -> "Profile Mode" und dann dort "Silent".


----------



## McZonk (19. Dezember 2011)

Jaja, der PCH-Fan. Allerdings wollte ich das in Bildern in die FAQ einbauen und bin einfach noch nicht dazu gekommen.


----------



## devon (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich Poste dann einfach mal meine Probleme mit dem Board:
 - Mit eingestelltem RAID im Bios funktioniert keine andere Festplatte mehr an dem Onboard Controller der nicht in diesem Raidverbund ist.
 - Bei verwendung von LAN mit einer Fritzbox muss da der Energiesparmodus Deaktiviert werden sonst tut Lan nicht.


----------



## Baer.nap (20. Dezember 2011)

devon schrieb:


> Ich Poste dann einfach mal meine Probleme mit dem Board:
> - Mit eingestelltem RAID im Bios funktioniert keine andere Festplatte mehr an dem Onboard Controller der nicht in diesem Raidverbund ist.
> - Bei verwendung von LAN mit einer Fritzbox muss da der Energiesparmodus Deaktiviert werden sonst tut Lan nicht.



Also des mitn lan war bei mir auch 
aber hab eine lösung gefunden die zumindest bei mir geht 
einfach den router kurz vom strom nehmen wieder anschalten und nun scho seit  ~3 wochen kein problem mehr gehabt


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Dezember 2011)

McZonk schrieb:


> Jaja, der PCH-Fan. Allerdings wollte ich das in Bildern in die FAQ einbauen und bin einfach noch nicht dazu gekommen.


 
Wäre auch schön, wenn du mal testen könntest, wie sich die Temperaturen am Chipsatz ändert, wenn man den Lüfter abklemmt.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Dezember 2011)

Das Thema brennt dem quanti etwas unter den Fingernägeln


----------



## xTc (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich teste das mit der Temperatur mal.
Man kann den Lüfter im Bios sogar ganz abschalten. Brauchst das Kabel nicht abziehen.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Dezember 2011)

xTc schrieb:


> Man kann den Lüfter im Bios sogar ganz abschalten. Brauchst das Kabel nicht abziehen.



Ich habe ihn auf 50% eingestellt. Dann hört man ihn nicht mehr.


----------



## xTc (20. Dezember 2011)

Lüfter aus = Temperatur unter Last max. 45,0° Grad
Lüfter an (Silent/50%) = Temperatur unter Last max. 36,0° Grad

Ohne Lüfter wird der Kühler nur leicht warm wie ich finde.



Grüße


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Dezember 2011)

xTc schrieb:


> Lüfter aus = Temperatur unter Last max. 45,0° Grad
> Lüfter an (Silent/50%) = Temperatur unter Last max. 36,0° Grad
> 
> Ohne Lüfter wird der Kühler nur leicht warm wie ich finde.



Aha. Danke.
Der Unterschied ist aber schon ordentlich. Dann lasse ich ihn lieber laufen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Dezember 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das Thema brennt dem quanti etwas unter den Fingernägeln



Ich will ja nicht, dass mir schon wieder ein R.o.G. Brett abraucht. 
Passiert sonst ständig. 



xTc schrieb:


> Ich teste das mit der Temperatur mal.
> Man kann den Lüfter im Bios sogar ganz abschalten. Brauchst das Kabel nicht abziehen.



Ich weiß nicht, ich mache lieber die mechanische Version, ist sicherer. 



xTc schrieb:


> Lüfter aus = Temperatur unter Last max. 45,0° Grad
> Lüfter an (Silent/50%) = Temperatur unter Last max. 36,0° Grad
> 
> Ohne Lüfter wird der Kühler nur leicht warm wie ich finde.


 
Die Temperaturen sind doch OK.
Wenn man bedenkt, dass der Kühlkörper ja für den Lüfter gemacht wurde, ist es ordentlich. Ich tippe, dass das Rampage Formula nicht kühler ist.
(Kann das mal jemand testen? )



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Aha. Danke.
> Der Unterschied ist aber schon ordentlich. Dann lasse ich ihn lieber laufen.



Das sind 11 Kelvin, damit kann ich leben, immerhin sind auch die 45° noch OK, normal hab ich immer so um 50°.


----------



## McZonk (21. Dezember 2011)

BIOS 1004 wurde von Raja im XtremeSystems gepostet - siehe Startpost. Sind aber wohl nur kleinere Änderungen an den Microcodes durchgeführt worden.


----------



## Bigmaeckerfield (23. Dezember 2011)

xTc schrieb:


> Lüfter aus = Temperatur unter Last max. 45,0° Grad
> Lüfter an (Silent/50%) = Temperatur unter Last max. 36,0° Grad


 
Hi, bei mir ist er laut AI schon im IDLE um die 40°C heiß und bei BF3 springt die Warnung an, weil er sogar über 60°C geht!!! Wie weit sind sollche Werte bedenklich?

Ich hab's heute nochmal etwas beobachtet: 60 °C ist der Höchstwert (beim Spielen aber konstant). Muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich ein SLI-System habe und die 2GraKa ja direkt aufm PCH verbaut wird.


----------



## McZonk (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde mal den Fühltest durchführen. Greif mal mit der Hand (insofern du noch dran kommst) an den Kühler des PCH. Wenn du noch ohne größere Schmerzen (60°C warmes Metall können ziemlich warm sein), dran fassen kannst, würde ich es mal angesichts deines Aufbaus als "machbar" titulieren.

Neues BIOS fürs Extreme auf dem ASUS-FTP aufgetaucht: Ver. 1005 ohne Changelog.


----------



## xTc (30. Dezember 2011)

*Changelog für Version 1005:*



> *Rampage IV Extreme 1005 BIOS*
> 1. Enhance PCIe 3.0 Support Capability.
> 2. Enhance DRAM Compatibility.
> 3. Enhance CPU OC capability.
> ...



*Download:* KLICK


----------



## schnaky (31. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
gibt es für das Bios 1005 schon eine Anleidung was ich einstellen muß zum Übertakten.Ich bin neu in dem Geschäft und würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir jemand helfen kann.Asus Rampage IV extrem,i7 3960,DDR3 1866,

danke im vorraus


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2011)

Du willst genaue Daten haben, was du im Bios wie einstellen musst, damit deine CPU z.B. mit 4,5GHz läuft oder wie ist das zu verstehen?


----------



## schnaky (31. Dezember 2011)

ja genau das wäre cool wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte. 
So im neuen jahr wird alles besser ich habs hin bekommen 4,5Mhz hab ich im moment cool.

Da hab ich aber gleich ein andere frage dazu 1.300Volt am CPU sind nicht zu viel glaube ich,aber ich habe tests gesehn die die gleiche MHZ haben aber mit 1,1 Volt am cpu haben wie machen die des.

Ach ja ein gutes neues Jahr für alle.

Danke


----------



## shorty71 (1. Januar 2012)

4.5 GHz mit 1.1V bei SB-E nicht möglich, wäre die Über-CPU.


----------



## McZonk (5. Januar 2012)

Noch ein sehr guter Guide von Shamino zum Thema VGA-Hotwire, Sub0-Cooling und Features auf dem R4E.


----------



## EpicFail (8. Januar 2012)

Ich pers. finds Schade, das das R4E hinten kein E-SATA Anschluss besitzt. Das war bei mir das K.O. Kriterium, da ich meine externe Platte ungern über USB 2.0 betreiben möchte


----------



## xTc (8. Januar 2012)

Keine Ahung wo du dein komisches R4E her hast, aber meins hat am I/O-Shield ein eSata-Anschluss.


----------



## EpicFail (8. Januar 2012)

OMG das glaub ich jetzt nicht Danke für den Hinweis
ICH VERFLUCHE HIERMIT GEIZHALS.AT, GEIZHALS.DE UND ALLE SEINE VERBÜNDETEN 
Ich hab auf "E-Sata" geklickt und raus wars ausm Preisvergleich -.-
Was mach ich jetzt? Das P9X79 zurückschicken und bei Mindfactory das R4E bestellen? Ich hab gottseidank nur die Verpackung für den Wi-Fi + Bluetooth Anschluss geöffnet und das Board auch noch nicht in Betrieb genommen  (Danke eVGA, die Heiligen Drei Könige und UPS, das ich meine am 31.12 bestellte GTX 590 erst morgen erhalte, und danke an Alpenföhn, die unfähig sind, mit das Montagekit für den K2 zuzusenden )


----------



## McZonk (8. Januar 2012)

Falls du denn schon einen Prozessor haben solltest und keine Ambitionen auf mehr als 4,5 GHz hegst, behalt das P9X79 und steck die gesparten Euronen in eine (notwendige) starke (wasser?)Kühlung.


----------



## EpicFail (8. Januar 2012)

Wasserkühlung gibts keine, ist mir dann zu teuer geworden und für 50€ bekomm ich keine WaKü (hab das P9X79 DELUXE). Prozzi hab ich schon ist der 3930k.
Und wieso sollte eine WaKü notwendig sein? Ich hab das CoolerMaster HafX mit 3*200mm Lüftern (Seitenwand und Deckel), ein 230mm Lüfter vorne + ein 140mm Lüfter hinten). Sollte auch für eine GTX 590 ausreichen.
Der Prozzis wird von einem Alpenföhn K2 mit 1*140mm und 1*/evt. 2*120mm gekühlt. Sollte also ausreichend sein.
Hauptargument für das R4E ist Multi-GPU (wenn Kepler kommt). Ich muss für 16x/16x Lanes den unteren PCIe Slot verwenden, der nah am Netztteil sitzt, bei dickeren Karten bekomme ich also Probelme mit der Kühlung

Edit: Ich behalt das P9X79 DELUXE (den Aufpreis ist das R4E nicht WErt), zumal ich auch Übertaktungsfunktionen habe. Ich belästige euch hier dann aber auch mit OC-Ergebnissen 
Edit2: Die GTX 590 kam grade  Wenn jetzt noch das Montagekit kommt kann ich euch heute Abend vielleicht schon die ersten Ergebnisse liefern 
Mal sehn wie sich das Board schlägt


----------



## karnak (12. Januar 2012)

tja  für das R4E , hat hinten 2 E-sata , ich habe einfach einen 1366 kühler verbaut , ist beim R4E kein problem


----------



## HeinzNeu (14. Januar 2012)

Mir ist die Stromversorgung des Boards noch nicht so recht klar.
Ganz rechts das 24-Pol ATX is klar. 
Über der CPU ein 8-Pol und ein kleiner 4-Pol. Ganz links wieder ein 6-Pol.
Könnte mir das mal jemand näher erklären?


----------



## XE85 (14. Januar 2012)

HeinzNeu schrieb:


> Über der CPU ein 8-Pol und ein kleiner 4-Pol. Ganz links wieder ein 6-Pol.
> Könnte mir das mal jemand näher erklären?



Der 4 und 8 Polige beim CPU Sockel sind für die CPU - wobei das Board auch mit dem 8 poligen alleine läuft.

Der 6 Polige ist für die PCIe Slots - wird aber nur benötigt wenn man 4 Grafikkarten einbaut

Der kleine 4 polige der neben dem 6 poligen liegt sorgt für eine stabilere RAM Spannung - ist aber ebenfalls ein kann und kein muss Anschluss.

mfg


----------



## HeinzNeu (14. Januar 2012)

O.K. Danke für die Info.
Sind die Ivy-CPUs eigentlich nur für den 1155er Sockel geplant oder kommen auch den 2011er welche raus?


----------



## Beowolf (15. Januar 2012)

Moin,

ich habe jetzt auch das Rampage IV Extreme Board.
Ich habe darauf eine Asus GTX 590 gebaut. Allerdings kommt
es hier zu Problemen. Sobald ich im Win7 64Bit
Multi GPU aktiviere geht der Rechner nach 2 Min aus sobald ich ein Benchmark, Game etc
starte. Jemand eine Idee an was das liegen könnte?

Edit: Ich hab 1200 Dar Power Pro Be Quiet Netzteil....bevor jemand fragt^^

LG,
Andrea


----------



## XE85 (15. Januar 2012)

probier vll mal ob es geht wenn du den 6 poligen am Mainboard anschließt.

mfg


----------



## Beowolf (15. Januar 2012)

Das Board hat doch einen 24er Pin / 4 Pin / 8 Pin und einen 6 Pin EZ
Die habe ich alle 3 angeschlossen. Wobei das prob auch ohne den 4 
Pin besteht.
Sobald ich den 6 Pin anschließe geht der PC nicht an. 
Muss dazu den 8er raus nehmen?


----------



## XE85 (15. Januar 2012)

Beowolf schrieb:


> Muss dazu den 8er raus nehmen?



Nein eigentlich nicht.

mfg


----------



## Beowolf (15. Januar 2012)

Sobald ich den 6 Poligen anschließe geht der PC nicht mehr an.


----------



## xTc (15. Januar 2012)

Neues Bios verfügbar:

*Version 1101:* DOWNLOAD

Improve system stability.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Januar 2012)

HeinzNeu schrieb:


> O.K. Danke für die Info.
> Sind die Ivy-CPUs eigentlich nur für den 1155er Sockel geplant oder kommen auch den 2011er welche raus?


 
Ivy wird auch für 2011 kommen, aber natürlich später.
Und möglicher Weise auch erst mal nur einer in Form des 8 Kerners für den Desktop, dann als Extreme für 1000€.
Da heißt es abwarten was Intel macht. Vor Spätsommer/Herbst rechne ich aber nicht mit 22nm für 2011.


----------



## Beowolf (16. Januar 2012)

Wenn das System beim einschalten nicht bootet leuchtet die QLED CPU.
Weiss einer was das zu bedeuten hat?


----------



## Patrick10 (2. Februar 2012)

Hallo ich hab mir grad das rampage IV extreme gekauft  und dazu gleich  

und habe irg wie probleme mit meinen crossfire ich habe 2 Radeon HD 7970 und irg wie piept dann  der pc rum wenn ich in anmache   wenn ich in doch dann noch mal neu starte gehts aber ich beführchte das die andere grafik karte zu wenig strom bekommt wei lodann irg wie alles rum laagt und der prozessor geht dann auch häftig in denn mhz runter ich habe eine 850 wattteil bitte hilfe ..


----------



## Bl0ody666 (11. Februar 2012)

wäre nice,deine restlichen daten zu wissen.

wenn du noch ein anders netztteil hast ..um die 600watt ca., und klemmste an die karte an.

@topic
ich will mir in naher Zukunft dieses Board samt dem  i7-3930K können.
nun die frage, würde gerne den speicher:Corsair DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1600 Kit nutzen,da ich davon auf mein 1366 schon 6x habe.
würde ich gerne noch zwei kaufen um es voll bestückt laufen zulassen.
nun habe ich aber gehört, dass unter vollbestückung irgend welche Probleme geben soll mitem oc.
kann mich da jemand aufklären?

mfg


----------



## GFrostet (18. Februar 2012)

hatte die Spannung im Ram bis 1,665V und die CPU auf 4,7 (mit Wakü ~65°) / manchmal gibts Anlaufprobleme aber glaub net dass das an der 8-Riegel-Bestückung liegt. 
(habe hier 4 2er-Pärchen genommen) Sicher bin ich mir aber net grad


----------



## Bl0ody666 (18. Februar 2012)

danke für die info.
wenn es irgend wann dhl geschissen bekommt,meine packete, hier abzuliefern..kann ich es nachprüfen -.-°°°seit 3 tagen hängen die in hagen fest >.<


----------



## GFrostet (19. Februar 2012)

joa die Liebe Post  Probleme hab ich komischerweise bei den 8 Riegeln mit Win7 64 , Es werden alle Riegel erkannt (32GB) aber nur 16GB sind verwendbar, memtest hat allerdings keinen Fehler im Ram entdeckt. Ich habe unter der Speicherzuordnung schon geguckt, aber da war keine manuelle Speicherzuordnung eingestellt. Selbst wenn ich dort 32GB dem Win7 zuordne sind nur 16GB verwendbar. 

Hat jmd. ne Idee, woran das liegen kann ? Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass das Win7 mit Mehrkernprozzis für EINE Anwendung immer nur max 16 GB ansteuern kann


----------



## McZonk (19. Februar 2012)

GFrostet schrieb:


> Hat jmd. ne Idee, woran das liegen kann ? Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass das Win7 mit Mehrkernprozzis für EINE Anwendung immer nur max 16 GB ansteuern kann


 Lesen : Große Unterschiede bei Windows-7-Versionen - Produkte - Windows - ChannelPartner - ich tippe du setzt eine "Home Premium"-Version ein?


----------



## GFrostet (19. Februar 2012)

jup, was ist denn die Lösung ? Klingt so, als hättest Du eine ?


----------



## McZonk (19. Februar 2012)

Du hast den Artikel wohl doch nicht gelesen. Da steht die Lösung nämlich drin .


----------



## GFrostet (19. Februar 2012)

*hust* danke .. mach ich dann mal


----------



## GFrostet (19. Februar 2012)

....ausgerechnet das Betriebssystem ist "schuld"... paar neue Riegel kaufen ist da einfacher. Danke für den Link nochmal, habe vorm Zusammenbau so ziemlich alles gelesen, aber bei win7 hab ich net EIN Forum angeschaut (Strafe muss sein)...


----------



## McZonk (23. Februar 2012)

Inzwischen hat sich in Sachen BIOS mal wieder etwas getan (das habe ich schon nachgetragen):


BIOS 1103 (Rampage-IV-Extreme-ASUS-1103.rar)
BIOS 1201 (r41201.rar)
BIOS 1201 habe ich getestet: läuft bei mir rund, hat aber keine essentiellen Unterschiede zum 1001 ergeben. Offenbar sollen sich aber bessere OC-Ergebnisse am Speicher erzielen lassen, bzw. geringere Nebenspannungen realisieren lassen.



 Aber auch auf dem Wasserkühler-Markt gab es Bewegung, das Pflege ich sobald möglich nach.


----------



## Bl0ody666 (25. Februar 2012)

Bl0ody666 schrieb:


> danke für die info.
> wenn es irgend wann dhl geschissen bekommt,meine packete, hier abzuliefern..kann ich es nachprüfen -.-°°°seit 3 tagen hängen die in hagen fest >.<


 
Status bericht, sind immer noch im Hagen.

bzw. weis einer wo ich wakü fürs board bekomme..bei aquatuning haben die schon seit einer Woche Überwasser ://


----------



## McZonk (28. Februar 2012)

Bl0ody666 schrieb:


> bzw. weis einer wo ich wakü fürs board bekomme..bei aquatuning haben die schon seit einer Woche Überwasser ://


 Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Chipsatz-Wasserkühler » EK Water Blocks » EK Water Blocks EK-FB KIT RE4 Asus Rampage 4 Extreme - EN
Caseking hat doch die EK-WB-Kühler in sämtlichen Variationen lagernd (Beispielhaft sind die Nickel/Plexi verlinkt).

Noch ein kleiner Teaser für das Ende dieser Woche:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl0ody666 (28. Februar 2012)

McZonk schrieb:


> Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Chipsatz-Wasserkühler » EK Water Blocks » EK Water Blocks EK-FB KIT RE4 Asus Rampage 4 Extreme - EN
> Caseking hat doch die EK-WB-Kühler in sämtlichen Variationen lagernd (Beispielhaft sind die Nickel/Plexi verlinkt).
> 
> Noch ein kleiner Teaser für das Ende dieser Woche:
> ...


 danke dir.

warte erst mal ab was bei aquatuning am 1.03. los ist,dann cancel ich meine bestellung.

bzw. ist dhl irgend wie in mom bescheuert?
warte seit 3 wochen auf mein Mainboard,cpu,speicher, Netzteil,ssd...die kriegen das ned geschissen in meine packstation zu liefern.


----------



## Beowolf (1. März 2012)

Moin,

ich hab mir mal das neue Bios drauf gemacht und wenn ich jetzt per hand das OC einstelle oder eins der Profile lade
startet der Rechner mit OC failed.
Ebenso wenn ich aus Windows Asus AI das gespeicherte Profil lade.

Jemand eine Idee?
Oder kann mir jemand Daten geben die mit einem i7 3960x
laufen?

Komisch nur das mit 1103 das standart OC ohne Probleme lief was ja jetzt auch net
mehr geht.


----------



## McZonk (1. März 2012)

Hast du die Einstellungen denn vor dem BIOS-Wechsel stabil betreiben können? Um welche Einstellungen handelt es sich denn? (Taktfrequenz, Speichertakt, VCore, VTT, VCCSA, VDimm? -> am Besten mal ein Bild der Einstellungen im BIOS machen -> Taste F12 auf USB Stick). Allgemein lassen sich keine Angaben zu _deiner_ CPU machen  Jeder Chip ist anders, daher kann man nur Richtwerte aussprechen, die aber noch lange nicht bei dir laufen müssen (!). Bevor man hier aber Werte nennt, wäre es interessant zu wissen welche Taktfrequenz du anpeilst.


----------



## Beowolf (1. März 2012)

Ich schreibs nachher raus sobald ich Feierabend hab.
Lief ja vorher auch stabil mit 4375 MHZ.
Ausm Kopf wars glaub ich...
Vcore war 1400
Vtt 1.25
VCCSA 0.675
Komisch nur das mit 1103 das standart OC ohne Probleme lief was ja jetzt auch net
mehr geht.


----------



## Bl0ody666 (1. März 2012)

dad hatte ich auch mit meinem rampage III.
trotz das alles stabile lief....lief nahem bios nix mehr.
du kannst sagen,von der Spannung. must du ca. 10%+- gehn und testen.

mfg


----------



## Beowolf (2. März 2012)

Die oben angebenen Daten stimmen.

Da das booten und ins Bios kommen nicht ganz so einfach ist hab ich bissl rumprobiert.
Hab auch mit der Spannung im +-20% Bereich probiert. Immer das selbe.
Überlege schon das 1103 wieder drauf zu packen.

Was auch nicht funktioniert ist Bios Standarteinstellungen und dann
im Asus AI den Speedstep aktivieren. Selbes Problem Rechner startet 2 mal geht dann aus
Wieder einschalten und Overclocked failed.


----------



## Bl0ody666 (2. März 2012)

da kann ich dir ,erst mal, nicht weiterhelfen,da meine teile, immer noch, nicht da sind.

wenn du so unzufrieden bist,dann hau dir das alte bios erst mal wieder drauf oder teste weiter 

mfg


----------



## Beowolf (3. März 2012)

Hab ich schon.

Ich hab auch an Asus geschrieben also eigentlich ist die Biosversion noch gar nicht
für die allgemeinheit bestimmt und ich solle bei Fehlern downgraden...
Warum posten die es dann ins US Forum?
Schade da die 11er meine GTX590 nicht erkennt und bei dem Ram bissl rumzickt.
Was die 12er Version nicht gemacht hat. Ausser halt im OC Bereich.


----------



## Bl0ody666 (3. März 2012)

da musst du jetzt wissen was für dich besser ist.

würde einfach warten bis was off. angesiedelt wird.

mfg


----------



## McZonk (4. März 2012)

Nach wirklich langer Zeit ist es nun endlich soweit, der Test ist raus:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...treme-hardcore-fuer-sandy-bridge-extreme.html

Eventuell findet der ein oder andere Besitzer ja noch einige Tipps im Test, oder entdeckt gar Features von deren Anwesenheit er bisweilen nicht mal wusste .


----------



## Beowolf (5. März 2012)

Ich nutze jetzt R4x 0013 Bios.
Wurde zum testen angeboten.
Damit läuft es stabil bisher.

Viel höher bin ich aber noch nicht gegangen^^
Läuft mit 4300MHZ



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (6. März 2012)

4,3 GHz und 1,46 Volt VCore? Das nenne ich aber auch mal schmerzbefreit . Wie bekommst du das unter Volllast denn überhaupt noch gekühlt?


----------



## Beowolf (7. März 2012)

Hab da irgendwie wenig Probleme mit.
Im Windows 37°C
beim spielen ca 45-48°C
und Prime95 lief ca 6 Stunden bei 65-68°C

Der Noctua D14 wird aber auch krass gekühlt.
Da sind 2x 3000rpm Lüfter drauf die direkt zu einem 3000rpm Gehäuselüfter pusten.
Und von oben drauf (Gehäuseseitenwand) nochmal von 2 Lüftern. Die leicht versetzt sind das der eine
quasie in den einen CPU Lüfter rein pustet und der andere auf die Lamellen und das Gehäuse des mittleren Lüfters.
Im Winter eine schöne Heizung 
Im Sommer muss ich das ganze abwarten *lach*
Auf WaKü umsteigen evtl..... 
Ohne die 2 Gehäuselüfter hab ich ca 10°C höhere Temperaturen.

Schmerzfrei hin oder her. Wirkliche Zahlenangaben zum übertakten des Cores gibt es nicht. Einen "Richtwert" meine ich.
Klar jeder Core und PC geht anders damit um. Aber so ca. Werte gibt es nicht bzw hab ich bisher nicht gefunden.

Aber ich muss zugeben das liegt auch an dem Beta Bios. Mit dem 11er konnte ich nur 4,2V einstellen vom den Temps her.
Und da ich sowieso wieder zum 11er zurück flashen muss weil die Tastatur und Maus nach Shutdown weiter leuchtet...


----------



## McZonk (7. März 2012)

Beowolf schrieb:


> Schmerzfrei hin oder her. Wirkliche Zahlenangaben zum übertakten des Cores gibt es nicht. Einen "Richtwert" meine ich.
> Klar jeder Core und PC geht anders damit um. Aber so ca. Werte gibt es nicht bzw hab ich bisher nicht gefunden.


 Doch die gibt es sehr wohl, nennen sich Spezifikationen von Intel und stehen sogar im Startpost dieses Sammelthreads in der FAQ. Und da liegst du bei der VCore ordentlich über den von Intel schon recht großzügig gewählten Maximalwerten.


----------



## Beowolf (7. März 2012)

Da stehen blos die Intels Whitepaper Daten drin.
Die aber fernab von jedem OC´ler liegen


----------



## McZonk (7. März 2012)

Eigentlich nicht, denn die CPUs werden auch beim OC für den Alltagsbetrieb (vergleich doch mal OC-Sammelthreads) selbst bei mehr als 4,5 GHz unter den Spannungsspezifikationen betrieben. Aber am Ende musst du es wissen, ich halte die über 1,4 Volt, zudem noch mit einem Luftkühler, jedenfalls für bedenklich.


----------



## Beowolf (7. März 2012)

Also im ROG Forum laufen aber schon viele rum mit 1,4+ Volt...
Solange ich keine Temperaturprobleme habe und das System stabil läuft
spricht was dagegen?


----------



## Martricks (9. März 2012)

So stell mal hier die Frage, ob jemand der RIVELER hier auch eine 7970 verwendet, und auch Probleme mit dem 12.2 Pre Certified und official hat? Schein irgendwie der einzige zu sein, aber das kann nicht sein, denn mein System ist neu aufgesetzt und auch sonst nie Probleme gehabt ausser mit diesem Treiber. Im Luxx scheinen alle eine NVIDIA verbaut zu haben :-0


----------



## McZonk (9. März 2012)

Probleme sind ein dehnbarer Begriff . Magst du das mal eben etwas detailierter darstellen?


----------



## Martricks (9. März 2012)

Ja also wenn ich den 12.2 komplett installiere bekomme ich einfach so Bluescreens, sowohl im Idle als auch bei zocken. Da steht dann im BS auch etwas von ati...drin. Wenn ich HDMI/DP treiber und AMD App SDK weglasse, bekomm ich ne Fehlermeldung kdbsync Fehler....openCl.dll fehlt. So oder so sollte ja eigentlich alles laufen, da ich sonst auch nie HDMI/DP Audio nutze und den SDK Kram ja auch nicht brauche. Das System ist soweit echt stabil und mit den 2 älteren 7970 Treibern habe ich auch sonst keine Probleme, bis auf Texture Flickering, aber das juckt mich nicht sooo doll. Es wundert mich das man kaum etwas dazu im Netzt findet ausser paar chinesische und russische Seiten, wo man auch nicht schlauer wird.


----------



## McZonk (9. März 2012)

Das einzige was mir gegenwärtig in Sachen HD 7970 (und hier im Speziellen PCIe-3.0) bekannt ist, ist der Fakt dass man 1-2 VCore-Stufen mehr braucht, als bei einer PCIe-2.0-Grafikkarte.


----------



## Martricks (9. März 2012)

Naja wenn es an der Übertaktung liegen sollte fress ich nen Besen Nee 9Std Prime und moderate 4.2GHz sollten nicht das Problem sein. Wie gesagt gibts auch BS im Idle. Vielleicht gibts ja doch noch einen RIVler der das bestätigen kann, anscheinend bin ich der einzigste auf der Welt mit nen RIVE und ner 7970  Wenn sich das bestätigt, würde ich das Problem evtl AMD berichten.

Wie sagt man so schön....geteiltes Leid, ist halbes Leid^^

Edith: Schein nicht der einzige zu sein, wenn es auch nur wenige Einträge zu meinem Problem gibt, so gibt es wenigstens eine Hand voll Leute die das selbe Problem haben. Und wenns zu Bunt wird kanns ja auch wieder mal ne Nvidia werden^^
http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4264098&postcount=65


----------



## McZonk (15. März 2012)

Zwei neue Beta-BIOSe:

0015 Beta: "Improved DRAM OC (specially 2Dimm /channel)"

0016 Beta: "adds 5v and 5.5v options to mos volt control"


----------



## domer (17. März 2012)

Hmm, was sind denn realistische und machbare stabile Einstellungen für einen 3930k mit einem Noctua NH-D14 auf dem Rampage? 

Dom


----------



## McZonk (17. März 2012)

Luftkühlung? Grob geschätzt 4-4,2 GHz. Je nachdem wie leise du es haben möchtest, und wie gut dein Chip ist.


----------



## domer (17. März 2012)

Huhu, ja. Leider nur Luftkühlung möglich..... werde mich mal rantesten.... danke. Und danke für deine Tests hier.


----------



## Terrorx64 (18. März 2012)

Hi mal ans Forum,

keine Ahnung ob ich richtig bin, falls nicht bitte verschieben.

System Rampage 4 Extreme, Win 7 64Bit

Ich habe 2 OCZ Vertex 3 (1x120gb und 1x60gb) wenn ich diese an den Intel Sata 6GB Port anschließe, friert mein Win 7 64Bit in unregelmäßigen Abständen ein.
Fehlermeldung: Der Treiber hat eine Controllerfehler auf IDE/ATAPI Port 0 oder 1 fetgestellt. (Ohne das der Intel Rste installiert ist)

Bei der Installation vom Intel Rste kommt die Fehlermeldung im Eventlog: Port vom SCSI Gerät wurde zurückgesetzt. (das Einfrieren ist glaub weniger geworden)

Ich habe verschiedene Intel Chipsatztreiber ausprobiert und keine Besserung festgestellt.

Jetzt aus Langeweile hab ich das System auf den As Media Controller installiert und es gab keine Probleme mehr. (nur Chipsatztreiber und As Media Treiber) Eventlog ist bis jetzt ohne Controllerfehler.

Hat jemand die gleichen Probleme oder liegt eine Inkompatibilität des Intel Sata 6 GB Controller mit OCZ Festplatten vor??

MfG

Terrorx64


----------



## McZonk (18. März 2012)

Haben deine Platten die aktuellen Firmwares? BIOS des Boards ebenfalls aktuell? Ich nutze eine Agility 3 absolut problemlos an den Intel-SATA-3-Ascnhlüssen. Vermute bei dir eher ein Problem mit den OCZ-Platten (bzw. deren Firmware).


----------



## Terrorx64 (18. März 2012)

Hi McZonk,

die Platten haben die Firmware 2.15 also die Aktuelle, Bios ist das 1201 aus dem Rog-Forum.

Die Fehler treten bei jedem Bios auf...hatte vom Auslieferungsbios bis jetzt 1201 alle drauf und keine Besserung. System ist auch nicht übertaktet. RAM sind 32 GB G Skill F3-12800CL9-4GBZL drinn.

Die Sata Kabel wurden schon gewechselt, brachte aber auch nix. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass die Vertex 3 allgemein ein Problem mit dem Intel Controller haben!?

Ich hatte die Vertex 3 60GB vorher in dem Rampage II Extreme Sockel 1366 drinn. Hier ohne Probleme, allerdings am SATA 3GB port.(da ja kein SATA 6GB vorhanden)

System läuft jetzt 3 Tage auf dem As Media Controller und keine Probleme, auch kein Eintrag im Eventlog.

Nur zur Info, habe vor 2 Wochen das Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z/GEN3 mit einer Agility 3 120GB zusammen gebaut, bei dem System gibts keine Probleme mit dem Intel SATA 6Gb Controller!

MfG

Terrorx64


----------



## McZonk (18. März 2012)

Sehr komisch, ich lese gerade das erste Mal von solchen Problemen und die Agility 3 ist vom Controller her ja nicht gerade ein großer Unterschied zur Vertex 3. 

Hast du aus Juxx und Tollerei mal versucht nur eine Platte am Intel-SATA3-Port anzuschließend?


----------



## Terrorx64 (18. März 2012)

Hi McZonk,

ja, hatte erst nur die 120 drann. Die 60gb hab ich erst später angeschlossen.
Ich hab auch noch 2 Raptop Festplatten an dem Sata 3GB Controller drann, die rennen ohne Probleme.

Bei allen 4 Platten sind auch keine SMART Fehler vorhanden.

Das mit dem Ausschalten vom Intel LPM (Link Power Managment) hab ich auch probiert und es hat nichts gebracht.

Mfg
Terrorx64

​


----------



## McZonk (18. März 2012)

Gut, dann muss ich zugeben, dass ich mit meinem Latein auch etwas am Ende bin (SATA-Kabel und das Aggressive Link PM hast du ja schon angesprochen, AHCI hattest ja gewiss eh aktiviert). OCZ-Platten sind über dies ja aber für ihre Zuverlässigkeit weit hin bekannt  . 

Außer etwas Bootzeit verlierst du jetzt am ASMedia-Controller ja aber auch nicht viel, von dem her würde ich sagen: erst mal so laufen lassen.


----------



## Terrorx64 (18. März 2012)

Hi McZonk,

danke mal für Deine Anworten, ja werd erst mal die Platten am As Media Controller lassen.
Supportanfrage bei Asus und OCZ läuft, mal schauen was rauskommt.

Sollte es eine Lösung geben, poste ich diese.

Danke und MfG

Terrorx64


----------



## lunar19 (18. März 2012)

Unabhänig davon, dass ich kein Board dieser Kategorie habe, muss ich einfach mal schreiben: Super Arbeit für den Start-Thread! Steckt sicher viel Arbeit drin  Wirkt so ordentlich und aufgeräumt!


----------



## Bl0ody666 (21. März 2012)

so, Mainboard über mindfactory geordert und gestern angekommen.

bios 1101 ist drauf und wakü kühler nun auch schon drauf ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur noch alles drauf klatschen und fertig ^^


----------



## Helveterix (22. März 2012)

Habe mir gestern daselbe Board eingebaut und als erstes BIOS 1101 draufgestzt...
... als ich dann die SDD und HDDs installiert hatte und im BIOS die Bootreihenfolge einstellen wollte, klappte das nicht so, wie gewohnt! ich weiss nicht weshalb, aber auf die Intel SSD startet er nur, wenn ich die HDD WD1001 als 1.Bootprio und als 2. das Optische Laufwerk setze...! Wenn ich herumändere und dann die SSD als 1.Bootplatte einstelle, teilt er mir mit, dass ich beim nächsten Start eine Systemplatte anschliessen oder mit der OS Installtion beginnen soll... Da ist irgendetwas verdreht - oder ich verstehe etwas nicht!
Könnt Ihr mir helfen?


----------



## Bl0ody666 (22. März 2012)

Kann heute abend mal gucken,habe ja das selbe bios drauf wie du.


----------



## Helveterix (22. März 2012)

Auja, das wäre gut... habe noch ein Bild dazu, wobei so die Intel startet, obwohl sie gar nicht in der Bootreihenfolge steht:
(Wann und für wie lange muss man eigentlich den hinteren CMOS Clear Button drücken?)

Hallo, BIOS 1202 kamm heute raus!


----------



## Bl0ody666 (23. März 2012)

gestern nimmer geschaft,bin noch beim zusammen bauen meines pcs, ich werde versuchen,dass so schnell wie möglich nachzuliefern^^


----------



## Helveterix (23. März 2012)

Musst nicht mehr.... hat sich erledigt, zumindest nach dem Update auf BIOS 1202... (Wobei es niicht geagt ist, dass nicht ich vorher einen fehler gemacht hätte)
Trotzdem danke!


----------



## Bl0ody666 (23. März 2012)

an welche s-ata haste denn alles klemmen?
bei mir läuft alles trotz 1101.

habe eher ein anderes Problem. egal ob ich normal oc mache (also die 4 stufen die man anklicken kann) oder peer hand...kackt mir der Rechner ab.
tippe drauf das der speicher es wohl ned richtig mag oder mobo den speicher ned mag. habe in mom 6 riegel drauf.

mfg


----------



## Helveterix (24. März 2012)

Die SSD Am Intel 6GB/s ... eine HD an Intel 3GB/S, sowie die 2 optischen Laufwerke! Zwei weitere Festplatten am Asmedia 6GB/s!
Aber wie gesagt, das Problem hat sich erledigt!

Leider kann ich Dir bei Deinem Problem auch nicht helfen, bin selber noch nicht soweit! Habe gerade die X.M.P. Einstellung und die nötigen weiteren dazu vorgenommen und sollte nun selber noch Tests machen!
Doch ich arbeite mich langsam durch. Schade nur, das das Manuel für das Rampage nicht auf deutsch ist, und der Support mir geraten hat, gar nicht erst die schlechte deutsche Uebersetzung im BIOS einzustellen!
Muss um sicher zu sein, vieles übersetzen lassen!

Neustes Bios 1202 für rampage 4 Extreme: (Nicht BIOS 1201)
http://www.asus.de/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_2011/Rampage_IV_Extreme/#download


----------



## Bl0ody666 (24. März 2012)

habe es nun Manuel auf 4,7 stabile laufen..halbe nacht dran gehangen ^^.nun läuft es.
was mich stört,ist, das er noch zu lange zum booten braucht. 5-10sec. bis es piept dann das hochfahren bis zum windooflogo noch mal so ca. 3-5sec. und das logo selber denn noch noch 4 mal blinken, 5-10sec.im windows alles total schnell...werde mal versuchen meine sdd (s-ata2!) an asmedia zu hängen, da der intel eher für raid gedacht ist.
mein neues Problem ist, er erkennt meine boxen ned mehr an der onboard Soundkarte nimmer.
keine ahnung was los ist..installiert ist alles..aber er will meine boxen bzw. den grünen, orangen und den schwarzen ned anzeigen.
bissel mehr rumspielen und gucken was geht ^^


----------



## McZonk (24. März 2012)

Wenn du meinst, dass du über den Wechsel deiner Platten an einen Zusatzcontroller Zeit beim Booten gewinnst, befindest du dich auf einem Holzweg. Im Gegenteil, das Menü des ASMedia verlängert die Bootzeit - Kein SATA-Controller ist bei der Bootzeit so schnell wie der native des PCH auf AHCI. 

Damit das Booten schnell geht:


ungenutzte Controller deaktivieren (z.b. ASMedia, falls hier nichts dran hängt)
PCH auf AHCI stellen, wenn kein Raid benötigt wird
Clockgenfilter im BIOS von "Auto" auf enabled/disabled setzen (siehe auch hier)
Das Thema Bootzeit wurde von mir im Test und in einem nachgeschalteten Experiment ja breit diskutiert


----------



## Bl0ody666 (24. März 2012)

stimmt, da war was.
werde ich gleich mal testen...an asmedia hängt ja nix dran.
raid ist aus und clockgenfilter ist auch schon auf enabled.

danke dir schon mal, haste du evtl. ein tipp für mein Sound Problem?

mfg


----------



## McZonk (24. März 2012)

Nein, mit Soundequipment (insbesondere 5.1, oder whatever) habe ich mich in Verbindung mit dem Board gar nicht auseinander gesetzt.


----------



## Bl0ody666 (24. März 2012)

gut,werde ich mich heute mal auseinander setzen und später mal berricht erstatten was phase ist/war.
danke dir schon mal für die Hilfe 

mfg


----------



## Helveterix (25. März 2012)

Ich bekomme dauernd eine Warnung:
"Warnung VGA2 PLL 0.000 V"

Was sollte ich da anders einstellen?


----------



## Martricks (25. März 2012)

Hast du noch ein anderes Überwachungsprogramm am laufen? Habe ich auch wenn Everest nebenbei läuft.


----------



## McZonk (25. März 2012)

Ein Problem von "ich habe mir Features gekauft, die ich gar nicht nutze". Was du hier siehst ist das VGA-hotwire-Feature, welches bei deinem Board offensichtlich ungenutzt ist und daher 0 Volt ausgibt. Deaktiviere einfach die Überwachung der entsprechenden Spannungen in turboV.


----------



## Helveterix (25. März 2012)

So etwas ähnliches wie, "ich habe mir Features gekauft, die ich gar nicht nutze" hab ich mir gedacht! Kann man das nicht am Board selber abstellen? Aso im TurboV Evo hbe ich keine Einstellung für GaKa!
Beim sendor schon, nur kann ich das "abhäckeln" nicht speichern!

Kans es sein, das mir etwas fehlt? habe nämlich gelesen, dass es einen GPU Tweker gibt - den habe ich aber nicht! Villeicht, weil ich von Anfang die AsusSuite von Aszs Webseite installiert habe? War da nicht alles dabei?


----------



## McZonk (25. März 2012)

@Helveterix: nein das hat mit zusätzlichen tools rein gar nichts zu tun. Ich liefere dir entsprechende Screenshots zur Einstellung, sobald meine Teststation wieder auf Lga2011 läuft. (voraussichtlich im Laufe des morgigen Tages)


----------



## Helveterix (26. März 2012)

Also ich konnte die Ueberwachung nun über die ProbeII deaktivieren!
Aber den GPU Tweaker hätte ich auch gerne! Nur wo find ich den?


----------



## McZonk (26. März 2012)

Let me google that for you

Bereits mit den ersten beiden Ergebnissen wirst du fündig


----------



## Helveterix (26. März 2012)

Ja, das ist aber lieb von Dir!
Aber ich glaub fast, ich hatte mich verschrieben und ich meinte wohl GPU TweakIT, das wieder mal zu den "nicht genutzten features usw." gehört!
Aber trotzdem danke!

Aber im Ernst! Bei den SATA (AHCI) Einsstellungen hat es ja noch die Möglichkeit für die Aktivierung des "HotPlug"! Für was ist das genau und beschleunigt das die SSD ein wenig?


----------



## Bl0ody666 (27. März 2012)

Bl0ody666 schrieb:


> gut,werde ich mich heute mal auseinander setzen und später mal berricht erstatten was phase ist/war.
> danke dir schon mal für die Hilfe
> 
> mfg


 
geht bis heute ned,trotz version von der asus seite und format c: :/

mal sehn was ich noch testen könnte.


----------



## Professor Frink (30. März 2012)

ich hab nen Problem.
Ich kann im UEFI die Profilnamen nicht ändern 
Hab mal einen eingegeben und den kann ich nichtmehr ändern. Speichern kann ich es aber nicht den Namen ändern.
Was ist da los?


----------



## Bl0ody666 (30. März 2012)

welche bios version haste?


----------



## McZonk (30. März 2012)

Interessanter wäre zu wissen: Welchen Profilnamen kannst du nicht überspeichern? Und wie lautet der neue Titel?


----------



## Professor Frink (30. März 2012)

Der Profilname ist 4,7primestable
Was sagt dir das? ^^


----------



## McZonk (30. März 2012)

McZonk schrieb:
			
		

> Hast's denn schon mal mit 4_7_blablabla versucht?



Edit: dieser Doppelpost war der hervorragenden 3G-Netzqualität eines deutschen Providers gewidmet.


----------



## Bl0ody666 (31. März 2012)

hmm..irgend wie bekomme ich mein Board nur auf max. 4,6ghz :/

@frank
kannst ein paar screens zeigen wie du es eingestellt bekommen hast?


----------



## werni006 (4. April 2012)

Hallo, bin gerade dabei meinen neuen PC zusammen zu bauen.

*Meine Bauteile*:

ASUS Rampage IV Extreme X79 Sockel 2011, Intel Core i7-3960X, 2x GeIl Dimm 16 GB DDR3 -2400 Kid Timming CL10-11-11-30, Systemfestplatte: 1 xOCZ RevoDrive 3 X2 Max IOPS 240GB PCIe 2.0 x4 lesen / schreiben 1900/ 1700 MB/s,
Grafikkarte: 2 x WAK Aquacomputer GeForce GTX 680, 2GB GDDR5 mit montiertem aquagraFX für GTX 680, Raidkontroller: 3ware SAS 9750-8I Kit Raid Controller 8-Port intern mit Akkupack
im Raid 5, *8x *Seagate Barracuda 7200 3000GB SATA 6Gb/s 7200rpm 64MB (ST3000DM001,
Gehäuse: LD Cooling Big-Tower PC-V8-B-4W - Black,

*1. Wasserkühlung*, CPU: WAC XSPC RayStorm CPU Intel 2011 - Copper Version, 1x RADI Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 480mm, Pumpe Alphacool VPP655 - G1/4 IG inkl. Aufsatz,
Mainboard Wa Kühler: EK Water Blocks EK-FB KIT RE4 - Acetal, Arbeitsspeicher Wa -Kühler 2 x WAR MIPS RAM Kühler 4 inkl. 4 RAM Module Nickel für 8 x GeIL Dimm,
AGB 1 x  Aquacomputer aquabox professional 5 1/4" schwarz G1/4

*2. Wasserkühlung*, für 2 x Grafikkarte: 2 x WAK Aquacomputer GeForce GTX 680, 2GB GDDR5 mit montiertem aquagraFX für GTX 680,
1x RADI Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 480mm, Pumpe Alphacool VPP655 - G1/4 IG inkl. Aufsatz, AGB 1 x  Aquacomputer aquabox professional 5 1/4" schwarz G1/4
Habe alles bis auf die 2 Wassergekühlten Nvidia 680.

Gesteuert werden die 2 Wasserkühlungen über Aquacomputer aquaero 5 PRO mit Verstärkerplatine und Poweradjust 2.

Mein Ziel: 1.  die CPU auf 5 Ghz stabil laufen zu lassen.  2.  die GeIL Speicher mit den besten Timmings zu übertakten.  3.  die 2 Aquacomputer GeForce GTX 680 zu übertakten.

*Hat jemand Erfahrung mit welchen Ergebnissen ich mit meiner Zusammenstellung* *rechnen kann.*

*Gruss Werni*


----------



## Michael 32 (8. April 2012)

Wie habt ihr das Trim- Problem mit Intel RSTe gelöst?


----------



## shorty71 (9. Mai 2012)

Michael 32 schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr das Trim- Problem mit Intel RSTe gelöst?



Einfach den MSAHCI nutzen und gut ist.


----------



## Der nette Mann (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo, 
Hab mein Board heute gestartet, leider bleibt es immer beim Code A2 hängen. Ich kann mit der Beschreibung nichts anfangen "IDE detect". Was ist das? Die HD's sind nicht formatierte SSD die ich im Raid 0 fahren will. Doch ich kann nichts einstellen da die Monitore schwarz bleiben!
Kann mir jemand helfen?

MfG
Der nette Mann...


----------



## El_Lute (15. Mai 2012)

Welche BIOS Version?
Was passiert wenn du die SSD´s erst mal nicht anschließt?
Welche Grafikkarte soll genutzt werden, bzw. an welchen VGA Ports?
Ähnlicher Fall >>>hier


----------



## Der nette Mann (15. Mai 2012)

So, hab's hinbekommen!
Allerdings wars Zufall!! Hab die zusatzstromversorgung der Graka abgemacht. Daraufhin brachte die einen Fehler, also wieder drann. Seit dem läuft die Kiste!!!

Gruß
Der nette Mann


----------



## snibchi (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde,
meine Anlage soll Runderneuert werden. Begonnen habe ich mit einem neuen Gehäuse, i7-3930K, OCZ Agility3 2,5" SSD 480, Asus Rampage IV Extreme und 32 GB RAM.

Meine gute "alte" Grafikkarte Radeon HD 5790 möchte ich vorerst noch nicht in Rente schicken.

Nun ist der Kühler Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 auf dem Board aber leider so fett, daß einer der beiden Ventilatoren den ersten PCIe Slot überdeckt. Umdrehen des Kühlers wäre blöd, weil dann alles gegen die Decke bläst. 

Kann ich problemlos einen anderen PCIe Slot wählen? Soll man über das Mäuseklavier die nicht belegten Slots abschalten?


----------



## XE85 (18. Mai 2012)

snibchi schrieb:


> Kann ich problemlos einen anderen PCIe Slot wählen?



ja, die Graka muss nicht zwingend in den ersten

mfg


----------



## snibchi (25. Mai 2012)

So, erste Installation geglückt, ok - drei Anläufe brauchte ich. Daten über NAS rekonstruiert und wieder weg gesichert.
Nachdem meine "alten" Sachen (Games, C++ Projekte, Adobe CS 5.5 usw.) wüsste ich gern.. tja - was mach ich denn jetzt mit diesem hangry board? Ich bin beeindruckt, dass man die Maus im Bios benutzt - aber, das kann nicht alles sein, oder? Wo bitte bekomme ich harte Fakten über Einstellungen? Was geht wie und warum und wer hängt mit wem zusammen?
Ich wusste - Ihr nehmt mich als Dau ernst - what 2 hell is rog??


----------



## El_Lute (25. Mai 2012)

Zwei hilfreiche Links >
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme - UEFI Guide for Overclocking
ASUS Rampage IV Extreme - Easy Overclock Guide


----------



## McZonk (26. Mai 2012)

Manchmal frage ich mich schon ein wenig, wozu man solche Sammelthreads mühsam erstellt, Links zusammen trägt und sie dann in den ersten Post packt.  Ein Blick in diesen hätten nämlich genügt um ausreichend Material zum Einlesen (und das wird dir keiner abnehmen können) zu finden. 

@El_Lute: Danke für den 2. Link - hab ihn direkt in die Linkliste im Startpost übernommen.


----------



## snibchi (27. Mai 2012)

El_Lute schrieb:


> Zwei hilfreiche Links >
> ASUS Rampage IV Extreme - UEFI Guide for Overclocking
> ASUS Rampage IV Extreme - Easy Overclock Guide


Dankeschön.


----------



## Marcel_91 (7. Juni 2012)

Man liest ja immer mal wieder was von Problemen bei RAM Vollbestückung. Ich wollte mir das Board holen und hatte 4x dieses Kit geplant: Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit 
Weiß jemand, ob es damit Probleme gibt? Sofern ich die Liste auf der Asus Seite richtig verstanden habe, sollte es eigentlich funktionieren.


----------



## Computer Floh (11. Juni 2012)

Guten Abend,
hatte oder hat einer von euch auch Probleme mit dem integrierten Bluetooth Modul?
Meins ist im Bios (Bios Versionen durchgetestet) aktiv, leuchtet im Modi-Wechsel auch auf, Treiber (aktuell) sauber de-/installiert nur im Geräte Manager bleibt ein Eintrag nach der Treiberinstallation über, der besagt Bluetooth Peripheriegerät nicht erkannt - während ASUS/ Atheros Bluetoothgeräte soweit installiert wurden, sowie unter dem Reiter Bluetoothgeräte zu finden sind - und Asus Mobilink meldet Probleme mit einem (fehlenden) COM Port...
Mein Latein ist am Ende und ich weiß auch was ein "nachrüst" USB Bluetooth Modul kostet aber hier geht es ums Prinzip - ich habe dafür bezahlt da erwarte ich auch die volle Funktion!


----------



## Jolly91 (9. August 2012)

Ich wollte keinen Thread aufmachen, und das Board wird ein Rampage IV Extreme, es geht um den Ram.

CPU wird ein I7-3820, Kühler ein Prolimatech Genesis, mit warscheinlich 2x Alpenföhn Wingboost 140.

Es geht um diesen Ram: Kingston HyperX Genesis Series DDR3-1600, CL9 - 16GB Kit

kann man den verwenden, oder wären die GSkill-RipJawsZ-Series-DDR3-1600-CL9-16GB-Kit die bessere Wahl, geht sich das mit der höhe aus?


----------



## FlasherBasher (9. August 2012)

Es gibt neue Bios Updates für das Rampage IV Extreme

* Rampage IV Extreme BIOS 1404*
Improve system stability.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* Rampage IV Extreme BIOS 2002*
1. Improve system stability.
2. BIOS structure changed from .ROM to .CAP for Windows 8 full-functionality.

*If  your BIOS version is 1404 or older, please install the BIOS Converter  and then the converter will update BIOS to 2003.CAP. The BIOS Converter  is available in the BIOS Utilities.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* Rampage IV Extreme BIOS 2003*
Improve system stability.

*If  your BIOS version is 1404 or older, please install the BIOS Converter  and then the converter will update BIOS to 2003.CAP. The BIOS Converter  is available in the BIOS Utilities.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hier findet ihr alles:
ASUS - Mainboards- ASUS Rampage IV Extreme

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## aznsteil (16. August 2012)

Hier ist ein Thread, den eventuell einige interessieren könnte.

Asus Rampage IV Extreme Slow Boot Bios Post


----------



## McZonk (16. August 2012)

@aznsteil: den Post hier hast du gesehen?


----------



## aznsteil (16. August 2012)

Dein Link führt zu keinem explizitem Post :/
Du kannst mir allerdings auch schreiben, was du mir genau mit dem Link sagen willst.

Grüße aznsteil


----------



## McZonk (16. August 2012)

Der Link sollte aber in dem entsprechenden Thread zu Post #97 führen. Macht das Board offenbar wieder Probleme wenn man bei den Anzeigeeinstellungen eine unterschiedliche Anzahl an Beiträgen pro Seite ausgewählt hat. 

Kurzum (und da ich nicht wirklich alles nochmal tippen möchte, dafür ist ein Forum ja schließlich da):
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...us-rampage-iv-extreme-sockel-2011-x79-10.html #97
*
Hintergrundinfos:*
R4E Review mit Bootzeiten: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...e-hardcore-fuer-sandy-bridge-extreme.html#a6b
Bootzeiten mit Clockgenfilter: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...eme-hardcore-fuer-sandy-bridge-extreme-3.html #23


----------



## aznsteil (16. August 2012)

Na klar, deine Posts waren meine erste Anlaufstelle! Habe mir deine Threads mit Sicherheit schon zum 5. mal durchgelesen, kenne Sie fast schon auswendig 
In dem von mir geposten Thread habe ich nur meine Erfahrung bezüglich der Bootzeiten niedergeschrieben unter anderem das neue Bios 2105 ausgetestet und ein entsprechendes Video zur Veranschaulichung hinzugefügt. Wie im Thread beschrieben kann ich dieses Bios nur weiterempfehlen, da es eine sogenannte "Fast Boot" option besitzt, welches die Bootzeit erheblich reduziert.

Grüße aznsteil


----------



## McZonk (16. August 2012)

Immerhin hat ASUS dann das Gejammere erhört und reagiert, toll . (Mein (BIOS)-Stand ist gerade noch irgendwo um UEFI 13xx und das Board liegt im Schrank, M5E ftw!)

(Ich habe übrigens gerade erst geschaltet, dass du dich auf deine beiden letzten Postings in verlinktem Thread beziehst - ich war die ganze Zeit beim Startpost ohne einmal aufs Datum zu schauen )


----------



## Jolly91 (25. August 2012)

Ich hab jetzt aufs 2105er geflasht, aber komme nicht mehr in das Bios. Auch wen ich die Tastatur wo anders reinstecke, und nicht über den PS2 Adapter gehe.

Das Problem ist, der fängt gleich mit dem booten an.

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## McZonk (25. August 2012)

Probier mal bitte die Entf-Taste im Nummernblock (links neben Enter).


----------



## Jolly91 (25. August 2012)

Brachte auch nichts, wie auch, wenn der gleich mit dem Boot-Screen beginnt. Pause drücken brachte nichts. 

Das einzige was half, war wie ich mich zurück erinnerte, man stelle ihm den Strom ab. Also Netzteilschalter auf 0 und den Power Button ein paar Sekunden halten, und es geht schon. 

Läuft wieder, Laufwerke auch alle da.


----------



## Bl0ody666 (21. September 2012)

dumme frage, was ich immer wissen wollte.
kann ich einfach von mein bios: 1101 auf 2105 switchen?oder muss von 1101 alle dazwischenliegende bis 2105 hoch updaten?
und wie ist es mit meinen oc profile Speicherungen....ich meine die sind alle weg, kann ich die irgend wie aufen usb saven?

mfg


----------



## FlasherBasher (21. September 2012)

Ja das kannste machen. Aber zuerst muss du              Rampage-IV-Extreme-CAP-Converter runterladen und updaten.
Findest du unter                         BIOS-Utilities. Dann ganz normal wie ein Bios Update installieren/Updaten.
*If your BIOS version is 1404 or older, please install the BIOS Converter first before you update the BIOS.

Danach kannst du auf  BIOS 2105 updaten.


----------



## Der nette Mann (30. September 2012)

Jetzt hab ich's geschafft...

Die Kiste läuft nicht mehr!!
Hab das aktuelle BIOS drauf gemacht, und noch ein paar Einstellungen lief das Ganze fast wie zuvor. Doch dann hab ich glaub ich einen Fehler gemacht und über die Software an den Schiebereglern zu viel Power eingestellt. Daraufhin ist die Kiste nicht mehr hochgefahren. 
Hab alles probiert, BIOS umgeschaltet, CMOS gelehrt... Kein Erfolgt. Zu guter Letzt hat es mir dann beim Versuch die Kiste zu starten die Sicherung rausgehauen! (16A)
Darauf hin dachte ich es wäre das Netzteil und hab mir ein Neues geholt, leider ohne Erfolg. Wenn ich auf Start drücke "rattert"das Netzteil kurz es tut sich aber nichts. Der Startbutton und auch die andern Led's leuchten wenn das Netzteil angeschlossen ist. Wenn ich nun die Stromverbindung an den Anschlüssen neben dem CPU entferne startet das Netzteil und auch das Board beginnt zu starten, allerdings da ja der Strom am CPU fehlt startet es nicht durch.
Was kann das nun sein? Ist der CPU oder das Board am Arsch? Welche Komponenten kann es noch getroffen haben?
Wenn ich meinen Laptop über Rogconnect anschließe bringt der das alles ok ist?..

Kann mir jemand helfen? 

Gruß
Der nette Mann...


----------



## Der nette Mann (27. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
Kiste läuft wieder, das Board war futsch!! Es lag an der Stromversorgung zum CPU. ASUS kennt das Problem und hat getauscht.
Hab jetzt aber ein Problem mit meinem Ram. Das Board zeigt an das alle 4 Riegel a 4GB da sind und ordnungsgemäß laufen. Allerdings werden nur knappe 12 GB gesamt angezeigt!?
An was kann dies liegen?

Gruß
Der nette Mann


----------



## derheldvomfeld (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab auch schon das zweite Board. Auch hier hat es die Zusatzstromversorgung zur CPU zerrissen, komisch....
Naja, da dadurch das Netzteil auch kaputt gegangen ist habe ich jetzt das Corsair AX1200i  also hatte es auch was gutes....

Wegen dem Ram, schau mal das du das Aktuelle Bios auf das neue Board machst, war bei mir zumindest so. Viel Erfolg


----------



## Der nette Mann (1. November 2012)

Hab das aktuelle BIOS schon drauf.

Naja, mal sehen, vielleicht beim nächsten Update.

Gruß
Der nette Mann...


----------



## Jolly91 (29. Januar 2013)

Zu meinem Problem, ich habe nachdem ich gestern das Blue Ray Laufwerk einbaute festgestellt, das die Roten Sata III Anschlüsse wohl nicht funktionieren, zuerst dachte ich, die HDD hätte was, aber dann stellte ich fest, das im BIOS unter dem Menü Sata Konfiguration nur 2x Sata III und 4x Sata II angezeigt werden.

Von dem dürfte da wohl was deaktiviert worden sein, sonst hätte ich ja 4x Sata III und 4x Sata II? 

BIOS ist das 2105er.


----------



## FlasherBasher (5. Februar 2013)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Zu meinem Problem, ich habe nachdem ich gestern das Blue Ray Laufwerk einbaute festgestellt, das die Roten Sata III Anschlüsse wohl nicht funktionieren, zuerst dachte ich, die HDD hätte was, aber dann stellte ich fest, das im BIOS unter dem Menü Sata Konfiguration nur 2x Sata III und 4x Sata II angezeigt werden.
> 
> Von dem dürfte da wohl was deaktiviert worden sein, sonst hätte ich ja 4x Sata III und 4x Sata II?
> 
> BIOS ist das 2105er.


 

Schau mal im Bios bei ADVANCED>OnBoard Devices Configuratio> dann ganz unten ASM1061 STORAGE.... muss auf Aktiviert/Enabled




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jolly91 (7. Februar 2013)

Der ASM1061 STORAGE Controller steht auf AHCI.


----------



## linber (16. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab gestern auch endlich dieses MB bekommen, jetzt hab ich mal eine Problem und eine Frage. Es geht um die "Empfohlene" Speicherkonfiguration auf seite 2-5 im Deutschen Handbuch. Da steht ganz klar drinn man soll wenn man 4 Riegel hat die Plätze A1-B1-C1-D1 benutzen, aber, da ich mir nächsten Monat sobald wieder geld aufm Konto ist mir nochmal 4 Riegel bestellen will und das ich die einbauen kann muss ich dann das MB wieder ausbauen da ich im eingebauten zustand den CPU Kühler nicht runterbekomm. So, jetzt endlich zu der Frage. Darf man den Ram auch in die A2-B2-C2-D2 bzw. A1-A2-B1-B2 als erster einbauen oder gibt es da bekannte Probleme? Falls es nur leistung kostet, das wäre mir jetzt noch total egal da ich auch noch meine alte Graka drin hab und damit sowieso nix geht.

Schon mal vielen Dank für die Antworten.

PS: Ich muss ehrlich sein, ich hab noch nicht nach dem Thema gesucht, also bitte richtig schimpfen wenn es ein paar seiten weiter vorn stehen sollte.

Das mit dem X-Sockel klappt auch nicht........

Welchen CPU Kühler könnt ihr empfehlen, für meinen alten sind die Löcher im Board zu groß obwohl er auch für LGA 1366 geeignet war.

Hat sich alles erledigt!!!!!  Habe mir jetzt einen neuen CPU Kühler bestellt ich hoffe der passt dann.


----------



## linber (22. Februar 2013)

Guten Abend zusammen,

jetzt hab ich´s entlich geschaft. Er "läuft", zumindest die Lüfter. Er zeigt mit auf der kleinen LED Anzeige den Code 65 an der bedeutet laut anleitung "CPU DXE-Initialisierung", da bleibt er hängen und Piept einmal LANG zweimal KURZ und das wiederholt sich die ganze zeit. Zu meiner Hardware: MB is bekannt, CPU: I7-3820, GPU: MSI-N460GTX Hawk (nur noch diesen Monat), RAM: G.Skill F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR (4x 4GB, Nicht wie in der anleitung in die Roten sondern in die schwarzen gesteckt aufgrund dummheit bei der bestellung meines CPU-Kühlers). Zu der Spannungsversorgung, ich habe folgende stecker gesteckt: FDD Stecker für RAM zusatzversorgung, P8 für die CPU, den normalen für´s Mainboard, dann halt die Graka versorgt (nicht auf dem Mainboard), PSU: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P8 1000W. Jetzt die große "dumme" Frage. Wär kann mir Sagen was ich falsch gemacht hab?

Irgendwie löse ich meine Probleme indem ich die hier Aufschreibe. Also es lag so wie es aussieht an meiner RAM geschichte, man sollte sich einfach an die Anleitung halten.

Jetzt aber eine Frage, die passt zwar nicht hierher aber ich machs einfach mal, ich habe meine Festplatte nicht Formatiert, also da ist immer noch mein "altes" windows drauf, wie kann es sein das der mit der neuen Hardware ohne Probleme Startet? Ich hab eigendlich mit einem Bluescreen gerechnet. Vorher war ein AMD System verbaut und jetzt Intel.

Gruß
Bernhard


----------



## ThomasHAFX (5. März 2013)

Bei mir laufen die letzten 2 roten nicht egal was ich mache ^^

weiß jemand von euch warum Kaspersky das herunterfahren stark verzögert ?


----------



## Neion (28. Juni 2013)

Jungs ich habe ein Problem mit dem Mainboard glaube ich. Ich habe ein rampage iv formula, wenn ich mein pc ab und an Neustarte kommt ein langer piepton vom speaker ca 1 bis 1, 5 sec, hat jemand eine Ahnung was das sein könnte? System läuft eigentlich normal.


----------



## PEACEpolska (18. Juli 2013)

Grüßt euch ^^ hab da ein kleines problem. Und zwar habe ich ein hochfrequentes fiepen an den spannungswandlern der cpu. Es ist aufgetreten als ich das be quiet! Dark Power P10 750W gegen das gleiche nur in 1200W getauscht habe.

Nun die frage, was kann man dagegen tun? NT defekt?
Habe schon die ganze Hardware abgestöpselt aber das fiepen ist geblieben.


----------



## Haudi1986 (12. September 2013)

Hallöchen, hätte da eine Frage:
Sollte ich mir dieses Mainboard zulegen wollen in Verbindung mit dem 4930K, lässt sich das Mainboard überhaupt starten mit der neuen CPU? Oder wie kann ich dann ein Update durchführen damit die CPU unterstützt wird? Ich denke mal nicht dass das Mainboard im Auslieferungszustand schon das neueste Bios drauf hat.

2. Frage:
Wäre dieses Mainboard auch für die neue CPU das non Plus Ultra in Sachen Overclocking oder gäbe es da bessere Boards? Habe gesehen dass auch neue von EVGA und ASUS raus gekommen sind extra für die neuen CPU´s.

MFG Haudi


----------



## McZonk (13. September 2013)

Frage 1: Hierfür hat ASUS die Möglichkeit implementiert über einen USB-Stick das BIOS zu flashen _ohne_ dass irgendwelche Komponenten im Board gesteckt sein müssen. Sprich du kannst das Board out of the box auf die neue CPU-Generation vorbereiten. Mehr erfährst du hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...iew-asus-rampage-iii-extreme-im-test.html#a13 (Das Feature ist noch in gleicher Weise vorhanden)

Frage 2: Die Plattform bleibt für die neue CPU-Generation ja die gleiche. Warum ein äußerst auf OC getrimmtes Brett schlechter sein sollte als ein anderes wo "Neu" drauf steht, erschließt sich mir nicht ganz (sprich: lass dich vom Marketing nicht verzaubern  ). Wenn du auf OC aus bist, solltest du gerade bei den 6-Kern-CPUs eine sehr, sehr starke Kühlung zur Hand haben. Diese wird hinsichtlich OC sicherlich die limitierende Komponente darstellen.


----------



## HeftyHunter (2. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe gestern ein Asus rampage extreme mit einem intel 3930k bekommen. Soweit läuft alles gut, bis auf ein Problem. Und zwar hat meine SSD (Samsung 830 Serie) nur noch eine Schreibgeschwindigkeit von 45 MB/s.

Woran kann das liegen?

-SSD Firmware Aktuell
-AHCI Mode aktiviert.
-Platte steckt im Intel Controller

Hatte vorher ein Z77 Board mit Schreibgeschwindikeiten von ca. 350MB/s

Ich bitte um Hilfe zu Boardeinstellungen und ggf. Treiberinformationen 


Schöne Grüße außem Norden


----------



## HeftyHunter (2. November 2013)

Ok Problem gelöst. Es war der Intel Rapid Storage Enterprise Treiber. Ich musste den ohne "Enterprise" installieren und nun hab ich Lesewerte von 510MB/s und Schreiben 415MB/s

Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen perfekten Guide zum übertakten der CPU bzw. mit dem Mainboard?!



HeftyHunter schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich habe gestern ein Asus rampage extreme mit einem intel 3930k bekommen. Soweit läuft alles gut, bis auf ein Problem. Und zwar hat meine SSD (Samsung 830 Serie) nur noch eine Schreibgeschwindigkeit von 45 MB/s.
> 
> Woran kann das liegen?
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkBaal (6. November 2013)

Frage:


Da dies meine erste Intel Mainboard wird und ich vorher nur AMD hatte, wovon man das mit denvielen Ramslots nicht kennt, muss man bei 4 Riegeln nun alle 4 auf eine Seite machen oder die 4 2x2 verteilen auf die mit der jeweils gleichen Farbe? (alle in den Schwarzen Slot zum Bleistift)

Danke!


----------



## XE85 (6. November 2013)

2x2 verteilen - alle auf einer Seite währe nur Dual Channel


----------



## DarkBaal (6. November 2013)

Okay, danke!


----------



## Bl0ody666 (29. Juni 2014)

Moin Moim,ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Mein Pc braucht ewig zum booten...ca. 2-3Min. bis ich die windows Oberfläche benutzen kann!

Hardware steht unten in meinem Signatur, bis auf die cpu nur. auf 4.2ghz getaktet ist.

Mfg

P.s.:Neustes bios ist drauf und es ist egal ob win 7 oder 8!


----------



## oelkanne (6. Januar 2015)

Seh die Signatur nicht... SSD ist auch richtig eingestellt im bios?


----------



## biosat_lost (19. Februar 2022)

Ivy Bridge , Sandybridge war auch für Sockel 1155 geplant, kam aber als Ivybridge E, Sandybridge EP / X auch für 2011. 1155 ist das Connsumer Pendant zu 2011. Sandybridge natürlich als erstes im 32NM Fertigungsprozess und Sandybridge dann mit dem Dieshrink auf 22NM.


----------

